# Hey Old One- where r u



## Kenneth L. Rice (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey Old one- Ceannric here just wondering if you fell off the face of the earth or what since I haven't heard back from you after your initial response to my post looking for gamers... E-mail me as soon as you see this at my personal address: ceannric@yahoo.com


----------

